# Expanding Horizons - (~BBW, ~SMG, Illustrated)



## samster (Jan 1, 2010)

~BBW, Illustrated - A recent divorcèe meets an old friend who's changed since she last saw her.


*Expanding Horizons
By: Samster​*

*[Authors Note:] *This is an illustrated weight gain story, the illustration for each part can be found by following the link to Deviant. Some may also wonder at the location of Oklahoma City. The reason behind this is that I have been spending a lot of time there with work and the place is full of stunning women! So apologies to anyone from Oklahoma if it sounds a bit off at times but its more interesting for me than another UK based story.




*Part 1*


ILLUSTRATION - http://fav.me/d2gl7de


Stepping into the Crafters Mall, Sandy tried to fix a smile on her face. It was hard work. Following ten years of marriage shed divorced and moved back to her hometown. Her ex-husband was a rich, successful Wall Street banker and she was used to life in a Manhattan penthouse. Home was Oklahoma. 

Her parents were reasonably well off and theyd taken her in whilst the lawyers argued about a settlement. Having left college and married into money Sandy had no work experience and her employment prospects looked bleak. Too vain to work in fast food shed resigned herself to unemployment until the money came through. So until the lawyers did their thing she was stone cold broke. Quite an adjustment for a former trophy wife used to Macys, Tiffanys and lunch with the girls.

She still wore the designer labels her husband had bought her but as she browsed the suburban mall Sandy had to concede most of the items were out of her price bracket. Heck, even a coffee was pushing it for her strained resources.

Maybe Ill get a coffee later mused Sandy to herself.

Then she paused. Her eyes rested on a blonde wiggling her way across the mall. The blonde was explosively curved and squeezed into a pair of skin tight jeans, a pair of obvious breast implants almost spilling out of her top and long platinum hair glittering in the neon light. These were all attributes that were attracting male attention across the mall; even taking some of the spotlight from Sandy. 

Sandy wasnt looking for those reasons.

Hey Nicole! she shouted.

That caused the blonde to pause. She twirled on her heels and looked round. Frowning for a moment she broke into a smile and squealed.

Heya stranger!


There was a collective groan from the male passersby as the two hotties embraced each other. 

It freakin ages since I last saw ya, gushed Nicole.

Ten years.

Yeah, you look awesome!

Thanks, you look

Sandy tried to think quick. Nicole looked prosperous, happy and glowing. Shed also gotten fat. Last time theyd met shed been a compact little college cheerleader, now shed spread out into a thick chick. Hot, but definitely fat. Sandy collected herself quickly and said with meaning:

You look really, really great Nikki honey.

Thank you so much! chirped Nicole in response, relieved her college friend hadnt mentioned her weight 

Whatcha doin back here? queried Nicole.

UmmmI got divorced.

Oh thats sadummm."

So Im back.

Gotcha, ya wanna get a coffee?

Sounds good.


*Part 2*

ILLUSTRATION - http://fav.me/d2gl7i0

Her daily budget blown, Sandy sat drinking Starbucks. Across from her Nicole had order her own latte and a piece of cherry pie. As they talked Sandy watched her wolf it down; it was quite clear where blondies weight came from. It was also clear she was still the same person. Sandy remembered her as a bubbly babe who could keep on talking and talking. In a short space of time she was up to date on key event in Nicoles life over the past ten years.

Shes married her heartthrob from the college football team; Kurt Reeves. They now lived together in the OKC suburb of Yukon. They had two children; Hunter and Shanna. Kurt remained true to his football roots and was head coach at Yukon Independent High School. Nicole had worked for a downtown law firm after college, and then taken three years out to look after her kids. Now she was back working in the same firm. 

Eventually Nicole caught her breath enough to say, soummm how bout you, with your divorce

Sandy gulped. Listening to Nicole gush about her life brought her own situation back home. Truth was shed married a man for his money and now was paying the price. Now there was even some doubt as to whether he had any money left. The crashing property market hadnt been kind to him.

I moved back from New York last month said Sandy, not elaborating on the point.

That created a moment silence. Clearly an awkward topic. Twirling a strand of platinum blonde Nicole turned to a conversation that always worked amongst two former cheerleaders; tales from their glory days.

Remember the 98 Longhorns game?

Oh yeah! exclaimed Sandy.

When Troy Richardson took his shirt off.

So hot.

Sooooo hot.

A second passed whilst the two remembered the sight of the University of South Easter Oklahomas quarterback topless. Sandy didnt add that she slept with him that night. Instead, Nicole was the first to speak.

I met Troy last month and hes got a real big gut now.

Sandy shrugged. She was exactly the same size shed been back at college. A strict diet, exercise and a rapid metabolism had kept her trim and firm. 

Happens to all these college athletes, loads get fat once they leave college.

Then she bit her lip and looked across at Nicole. Shed definitely got fat since college. 

Ummmm

With a smile blondie broke the tension.

Betcha couldnt basket toss me now?

I guess not.

Ive been eating for two since my first pregnancy. Ya can buy me another piece of pie if you want?

Errr

Or maybe you think I should diet?

Oh its not that, rushed Sandy, anxious not to offend its justummmmI dont have any money.

Oh


*Part 3 *

ILLUSTRATION - http://fav.me/d2gm0fw

After hauling her plentiful behind up and buying herself another piece of pie Nicole returned. The conversation meandered as the two old friends caught up on their lives. Sandy opened up a little and told a wide eyed Nicole all about her life in New York. Then they discussed the various bars and restaurants in Bricktown. Finally they returned to the glory days of cheerleading.

An hour later Nicole glanced down at her wristwatch.

I gotta goHunter finishes soccer practice in half an hour.

Okaykeep in touch.

You betcha!

They exchanged cell phone numbers before Nicole said, You serious about the money thing?

U-huh, nodded Sandy. Ive had to sell half my designer clothes on ebay.

Id buy em but I reckon were different sizes.

You can try them on.

Nicole patted her belly and sighed. Meeting Sandy had reminded her just how fat she got over the years. It wasnt like shed suddenly piled the lbs on, instead shed slowly grown. It was so gradual few of her friends comments; it helped that they were gaining at the same rate. But after ten years apart it was a shock with Sandy.

You look cute, giggled Sandy, reaching across and patting her plump friends tummy. 

Whilst Nicole blushed Sandy felt a strange rush. It was the first time shed touched a fat chick. Back at college all her friends had been cheerleaders and in New York theyd all been high maintenance trophy wives. Not a pound of fat on any. Nicole felt so soft and comfy. Like shed grown a layer of padding round her. 

You look real cute, said Sandy again, making sure her pad hadnt caused offence.

I wish I could lose it.

The pair walked the parking lot.

Ummmyou trying for a job? asked Nicole.

Yep but I got my college education but ten years of nothing.

Sounds good.

Until he kicked my ass out.

Nicole nodded.

The firm I work for needs a temp admin assistant, I could put you forward.

Ill take it! rushed Sandy.

But I havent told you the pay or anything.

I dont care, I need something or Ill be in McDonalds next month.

I love Big Macs!

Sandy couldnt resist another playful pat to the tummy. Clearly blondie was carrying round the effects of a few too many trips to the golden arches. Nicole blushed. Back home, with her husband, she liked having her tummy rubbed. Out in public it was embarrassing.


*Part 4*

ILLUSTRATION - http://fav.me/d2gm0n0

That evening Sandy lounged in front of the TV. It was a rare night of peace with her parents out together and the house to herself. Aimlessly flicking through the channels Sandy tried not to focus on her divorce and fall from grace. It seemed incomprehensible to Sandy that somebody so picture perfect as she could be having so much difficulty. All through her life, up until this point, Sandy had got whatever she wanted. It was her first experience of adversity.

After ten minutes wallowing in self pity she turned her thoughts to Nicole. It had been genuinely nice to see her old friend. She seemed to be happy and doing well; unlike Sandy herself. But she had got fat.

I wonder how much she weighs

Smirking, she tried to picture Nicole at cheer practice. At her size she wouldnt get through ten minutes. Sandy giggled as she pictured the out of shape former cheerleader in action, all those soft curves jiggling. 

She only returned to reality as her cell phone burst into life. Glancing at the caller ID Sandy smiled; it was Ms Fat Ass herself.

Hey Nikki.

Sandy! I got some awesome news for ya babe.

Shoot.

I spoke to one of the partners about that job and he wants ya to start tomorrow.

Oh Gawd! Thank you soooo much.

Thats what team mates are for. Wages crappy, its fifteen bucks an hour.

Whatever, I just need something. Wheres it at?

Downtown, Ill pick ya up

After taking down the address, then chatting for ten more minutes about another old college acquaintance both women replaced the handset. Nicole fished a cookie out of the jar and then padded across the living room to her husband. He was sprawled across the sofa watching endless re-runs of high school football video in preparation for his team weekend game. Nicole took her laptop and squeezed in next to him. She had a presentation to make the next morning so needed to prepare.

Waiting for the laptop to power up she said, Remember Sandy Vonda from the cheer squad?

Oh yes. nodded Kurt without a moments hesitation. Sandy Vonda wasnt a girl to forget.

I met her at the mall today.

Hows she?

Nicole took a final bite of cookie and typed her password in. 

A lot thinner than me.

Kurt didnt respond to that. He had his tactics to prepare and didnt want to enter a discussion about his wifes weight. Instead he ran his hand down the arch of her soft middle. Theyd eaten out that night at Chilis and she was still full of fajitas. Hed loved her when she was a toned little cheerleader and loved her now shed filled out. All was fine just so long as she didnt interrupt his game preparations with diet crap.



(Continued in post 8 of this thread)


----------



## slurpeekell12 (Jan 2, 2010)

great start I really like the set up can't wait to read more


----------



## zachi (Jan 2, 2010)

slurpeekell12 said:


> great start I really like the set up can't wait to read more



+1 :bow: :happy:


----------



## samster (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, much appreciated. My current plan is to post two/ three parts each week. I'm also really trying to keep it punchy and in line with the illustrations. My criticism of my own work in the past is that I can waffle on so this is a good discapline to keep things plot focused and moving forward.


----------



## AngelStryker (Jan 3, 2010)

You have a real talent with that program and your writing.


----------



## Perry White (Jan 5, 2010)

Really nice start to this one. I can almost hear Sandy's waistline disappearing, and Nicole's getting larger as well! Really nice set up for this one, I really am looking forward to more! I like the few hints you threw in as well as to how things might turn out for Sandy too.


----------



## plussauvage (Jan 6, 2010)

This is outstanding work, amazing art


----------



## samster (Jan 7, 2010)

*Part 5*


ILLUSTRATION - http://fav.me/d2h1nyf


The following morning Nicole drove her white Mustang to a stop outside number 3401, Western Avenue. It was a regular, modern suburban home. Not big but not small. Clearly Sandys parents were well off but not wealthy. It was much like Nicoles own home. Pressing the horn three times she sat and waited. Checking her reflection out in the rear view mirror she made sure her make-up was just right. Irritably she shifted her weight in her seat; the Spanx control pants she was wearing made her uncomfortable. 

Then her jaw dropped and her eyes almost popped clean out of her head. Sandy had just appeared. 

Oh my

Sandys tight, slender body was encased in what could only be described as a hookers interpretation of office sexy. A tight mini skirt gripped her toned derriere before stopping just short of where her stocking tops began. Her top provided a complete view of her breasts and her heels were precariously tall. Working for a downtown law form Nicole herself pushed the limits of sexiness in the office. Sandy was way across those limits.

Morning, Nikki.

Hi Sandy, said Nicole, struggling to respond. As inappropriate as Sandys outfit was a pang of jealousy ran through the blonde MILF. No way could she, even with the help of her Spanx, have even got into that outfit.

Cool car, continued Sandy as she lowered herself into the Mustang. It wasnt the BMW shed had back in New York but it was nice. Looking across she then noticed what Nicole was wearing. A black top and a snug pencil skirt. Gone was her gaudy bling jewelry from the day before at the mall. Instead she looked professional.

Im dressed wrong, arent I? whispered Sandy.

Your dressed waaaaaaaaaaay wrong.

I dont have anything else.

You sold your freakin suit on Ebay?

I never had a suit.

The pair sat silent for a moment. The Mustangs idling V8 ticked over as Nicole decided what to do. It was becoming increasingly clear to her just what a screw up Sandy Vonda was. Maybe getting her a job, however temporary, had been a mistake? Question was whether to ditch her now or stick with her? 

Sorry Nikki, sighed Sandy.

Well call at Target and you can get a pair of pants an a blouse.

But I dont have any money.

You can pay me back when your ex pays out.

Sandy nodded. Now didnt seem like a good time to mention the potential problems with her ex paying out. Nicole slipped the car into drive and gunned the gas. Silently she drove out of the subdivision and onto I-40. The traffic was busy heading downtown. Two exits later she pulled off towards the mall, skidding to a stop outside Target.

A rapid shopping trip ensued in which Nicole purchased Sandy a pair of plain black pants and a white blouse. Sandy changed at the stores fitting rooms and it was a somewhat relieved Nicole who handed over her credit card. Stood next to her Sandy looked like a regular office worker, not a hooker. Nicole grabbed two candy bars and handed them to the clerk.

Well take these too.

Its early for candy, whispered Sandy.

Never too early or too late for chocolate.

Sandy didnt argue; Nicole had just blown fifty bucks for her so it didnt seem fair. Instead Sandy un-wrapped the chocolate and took a bite. Next to her Nicole already was two bites into hers. Gulping down chocolate the two headed back out to the parking lot. 

I can believe youre so freakin' skinny, said Nicole as she lowered herself into the Mustang.

Ive put a bit of weight on since the divorce, explained Sandy.

Yeah, whatever! Be careful though.

Why?

All the bitches in the office are gonna be tryin to fatten you up.

Seriously?

Yeah, its like mean girls for real.

Nicole turned the ignition key, put the gear lever into drive and headed back out onto I-40. Using the Mustang as part car, part bulldozer she set about making up the lost time. Next to her Sandy was starting to feel nervous about her first day at work. By the time they reached downtown shed finished her candy bar.



*Part 6*


ILLUSTRATION - http://fav.me/d2h1o7b


The law offices of Carter, Brown & Shark were a busy place. Specializing in bulk personal injury claims the firm took up three floors. The top floor was reserved for partners and clients, the middle for lawyers and fee earners, and the lower a massive open plan office space. Sandy was deep in the admin department, processing meeting room bookings. Even with zero work experience she picked the simple task up in ten minutes.

Sandy learned that Nicole held the job title of Support Services Manager. She sat with a group of three other Support Services Managers. Each one was a good looking, well maintained, overweight blonde in their middle to late thirties. They looked like a group of major league babes whod missed out on their dream careers and settled for a well paying corporate job.

Whatever, it was quite obvious the look Carter, Brown & Shark favored in promoting female staff. Blonde, boob job and overly made up. Their boss was a woman called Christi Thornton, who had the same formed glamour girl look but didnt have a pound of fat on her. She had an office of her own across from the department.

Sat next to Sandy was a woman called Janice who didnt fit that description. She was old, skinny and looked like she smoked too much. Whilst the blonde managers looked like theyd missed out on their dreams but made a decent recovery, Janice looked like shed missed completely.

You dont book meeting rooms like that, rasped Janice.

Oh

Code it green. Keep doing it yellow and one of those fat assed bimbos over theres gonna kick off.

Thanks, nodded Sandy, looking across at the group of managers. Sat in the group was Nicole. Sandy had kept her eye on her friend through the morning and Nicole had been to several meetings with Christi and then sat on her (admittedly) fat ass working on a spreadsheet. She looked bored. A bubbly, funny person outside work she looked just like the three other failed glamour girls sat around her; like she wanted to be someplace else.

Rising from her chair Sandy made the snap decision to fish Nicole out for a break and a chat. Maybe she could get her back smiling? Her total lack of corporate experience stopped her thinking about hierarchies. Lowly temps dont just walk up to the managers desks.

Hey Nicole, you wanna go get a coffee?

As one, the Support Services Managers looked up from their screens and fixed her with a critical gaze. It was the kind of look a college freshman gets when she goes to the cheer squad for the first time. Instantly Sandy knew the situation. She needed Nicole to back her or she was in trouble. Sandy shot her a pleading look.

Nicole barely missed a beat; she was bored silly with her spreadsheet and wanted a break.

Ummmmyeah, sounds good.

That eased the tension a little. Then another blonde, Jennifer, said, Remember we have to get that operations report in to Greg Jarrett ASAP.

Nicole flashed her best smile.

Its my Starbucks round!

That turned the tension into smiles. Corporate chubbies never turned down a Starbucks.

Yall want your usual?

Orders were taken and they made their way across the open plan office. Nicole paused by an office door, knocked and stepped in. Sandy remained a step behind; shed learned enough about the corporate world not to just step in. Instead she read the name tag; Christi Thornton Head of Support Services. Nicoles boss.

Im doing the Starbucks run, want your usual?

Sure thing.

Up close Sandy guessed that Christi was ten years older than she and Nicole, putting her in her early forties. Like all the managers at the firm she was immaculately presented and well maintained. Her face was wrinkleless and Sandy guessed shed undergone some cosmetic work. A pair of breast implants hung atop her time torso. Christi was also incredibly toned with a figure that could only have been maintained by some serious workouts. 

Whos this? queried Christi, peeking round Nicoles shoulder.

Sandy, she started today. We went to college together.

Christi nodded and paused. Sandy gulped; the queen bee was sizing her up. Was she one of us or them?

What have you got her doing?

Meeting room bookings in team four.

U-huh. I was talking with HR about getting admin help for management, how about we try her out working with us?

Awesome.

Christi turned to Sandy.

When youve got the Starbucks Ill explain your duties.

Thank you so much.

At that they headed out to the elevator. Nicole was beaming; clearly Sandy had gone down well. If Christi took her under her wing she would survive and prosper.

Christi likes you, chirped Nicole as they stepped into the elevator.

Is she like the queen bee? queried Sandy.

Nicole laughed.

I guess she is.

Just like high school all over again.

You betcha!

Meanwhile the queen bee was thinking about Sandy Vonda. With her looks she could be part of Christis management clique. Then Christi thought about her figure. Sandy had a slim figure but it wasnt gym toned like her own. Maybe shed once been but now she was relying on good genes to keep her figure. From past experience Christi knew she could beat those. Her management team were perfect examples of that.


----------



## samster (Jan 10, 2010)

*Part 7*

ILLUSTRATION - http://fav.me/d2h8qkq

Mid afternoon and Sandy was stood in the break room drinking a coke and chatting with Nicole. She’d been working at Carter, Brown and Shark for six months and now been offered a permanent contract. That had come with a nice pay raise and Sandy had now leased her own apartment and car. Both were somewhat down from what she’d enjoyed in New York but Sandy was proud that she could pay her own way.

“…so we booked the Vegas weekend,” explained Nicole.

“Where you guys staying?”

“New York-New York.”

“Awesome! Is that the one with the roller coaster?”

“Sure is, I can’t wait, my mom’s lookin’ after the kids an’ we’re gonna just party.”

Patting her friends tummy Sandy said, “Careful with the buffets.”

“I love the buffets!” with a wink Nicole added “’Sides you’ve put on your Carter, Brown & Shark 15.”

“What’s that?”

“Most new hires put on 15 pounds real quick,” said Nicole, with a playful pat to Sandy’s softened up middle. “Told ya we’d feed ya up quick!”

Sandy blushed. No doubt she’d put weight on. All around her figure had softened up; a tiny beginner belly pooched out and her butt had porked up noticeably. More than once she’d had to upgrade her office clothes.

“I have been putting on weight,” whispered Sandy.

“Happens to all of us.”

“I can hardly fit in my pants for tonight.”

The conversation was broken by the arrival of the one lady who hadn’t gained a single pound; Christi Thornton.

“Hey girls!” 

Sandy and Nicole stopped and looked across at Christi Thornton. 

“Hi Christi.”

“Looking forward to tonight?” 

“Oh yeah.”

“Its ages since I’ve really let my hair down,” continue Christi “last time we went out in Bricktown and…”

So the three women chatted about the planned night out on the town. The management team at Carter, Brown & Shark’s support services team had been planning a night out in Bricktown for weeks. All through the conversation Christi checked out the signs of the raven haired beauties growing plumpness. With satisfaction Christi decided that Sandy Vonda was growing from a slim, regulation hottie to thick chick. 

“_Maybe she’s due another little boost up the career ladder?_” mused Christi to herself. “_This one has real potential. Maybe I could put her on the Minetram project?_”

Out loud she said, “Nicole, are you ready for your meeting with partners about Minetram.”

“You bet.”

Christi nodded. 

“I was thinking of adding Sandy to the project as Assistant Manager, she could come along to the afternoon meeting and help out with the workload.”

“Cool. Will she be on the bonus plan?”

“I’ll talk to HR about it.”

“Thanks!” rushed Sandy, assistant manager sounded like a promotion.

“I’ll email you the brief; have a read before the meeting.”

“Okay.”


Late afternoon and Carter, Brown & Shark had developed a strategy on the Minetram project. The firm was collecting a mass of claims to sue a failed diet pill provider. The support services department’s role was to ensure the administration of the claims ran smoothly. Around the room was the firm’s managing partner, Greg Shark, two salaried partners and managers from marketing and business development. Nicole made a competent explanation of what the Support Services department would do to meet the demand. 

Presentation over Nicole sat back down and took questions. Most questions were polite queries of practicalities before Greg Shark waded in.

“Mrs. Reeves, what do you think the chance of success is for the Minetram sale?” barked Greg Shark.

There was a collective wince round the table. Greg Shark was a trial lawyer and a notorious asshole. It was Nicole’s turn to be questioned.

“I think it has every chance,” said Nicole, brushing a strand of blonde hair across her shoulder and hoping the partner would focus on her breasts rather than pursuing his line of questions. 

“Why’s that?” snarled Greg, he wasn’t impressed by overly made up, overweight office bimbo’s with boob jobs.

”Ummmm…as a support services deliverable we have done our SWOT analysis and we can drill down and meet the projects ETA.”

“Meaning?” snapped Greg. 

Clearly her breasts weren’t going to get her out of choppy water so Nicole turned to corporate speak. That sometimes worked with partners.

“I’ve communicated the deliverables with my team an’ we have the resource to hit the targets. Sandy and I are happy to tic tac with other departments when we get going.”

“The hell you mean by tic tac?”

“Ummm…I mean that y’all can talk to Sandy and me whenever you have any questions.”

“Just talk, eh?” snorted Greg.

With satisfaction Greg watched the not too bright manager squirm. She was struggling to work out how to respond. It was like a witness in the stand; Greg knew to throw them off balance with a “left field” question. Sat next to her Sandy decided to jump in to her friend’s aid.

“We’re happy to meet face to face too.”

“I bet you are.”

“What the hell do you mean by…” snapped Sandy, cut off by a sharp dig in the side by Nicole “…ouch!...”

Nicole jumped in. Last thing her career needed was a row with a partner.

“I’ve advised you on the support services plan, an’ if there’s an issue with anything I’m happy to re-do the SWOT analysis".

Heads round the table nodded. Nicole had a good reputation in the firm. Maybe not the sharpest knife in the drawer but she was professional, friendly and easy to work with. Nobody wanted to see her get mauled by Greg Shark. Fred Jarrett, salaried partner, jumped to the rescue.

“Yes, I’ve seen the support services resource plan and we’re good.”

“Fine” returned Greg, “Minetram has already been settled, it’s a case of processing as many claims as we can over the next two months. This is going to be a home run. The more claims we process the more money we make. Meeting’s over.”

At that Greg left the room. Slowly the others gathered their laptops and files and headed out. It was Sandy’s first experience of a partners meeting.

“He’s an asshole,” she whispered.

“That’s for freakin’ sure,” said Nicole, before turning to Fred Jarrett “Thanks for the bailout.”

“No sweat, we all need to touch base on Monday without The Shark around.”

“Sounds good.”

Heading back to their department Sandy and Nicole stepped into the elevator. Away from other ears Sandy said, “Why’d you put up with that crap?”

Nicole answered without hesitation.

“Cos’ I make ninety a year just sittin’ on my fat ass.”

“You make $90,000?”

“Yep, I get a sixty basic and the rest bonus. That’s why working for The Shark’s good, even if he is an asshole.”

“For the bonus?”

“You bet. Talk to Christi and make sure you’re on the Minetram bonus.”

“Will do.”

“How much does Christi make?”

“Waaaaaaay more than me.”


----------



## plussauvage (Jan 13, 2010)

This is brilliant, writing and artwork both


----------



## samster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Part 8*

ILLUSTRATION: http://fav.me/d2hlvwv

Friday evening and the girls from support services department had decided to head out to the bars of Bricktown. The group or six, led by the ever slim Christi Thornton, sported their over the top MILFy curvature, squeezed into outfits designed for twenty one year olds hotties rather than thirty something year old chubbies. Sandy had managed to squeeze into a pair of skin tight black leather pants, her small paunch pushing the buttons to popping point. Nicole had shoehorned her soft figure into a corset top and a second skin black mini skirt. Just walking along she looked like shed burst every seam.

Slow down! she gasped breathlessly.

Struggling there? shouted Christi.

I can hardly breathe in this top.

Christi smiled. The over fed blondes corset top really was too tight  no doubt Nicole had chosen it to control her bulging belly but in practice it just highlighted her excess. Much as the top squeezed in it couldnt quite contain her roundness. Nicole had gotten way too big to pull that outfit off. 

Stepping into the bar Christi shouted, First rounds on me!

Tequila! shouted the girls.

Coming up.

Woooohooooooooo!

Many, many tequilas later and Carter, Brown & Sharks Support Services Managers were dirty dancing to You shook me all night long. They had a circle of guys round them. As Christi, Sandy, Nicole and the girls performed the bump n grind together, glasses of tequila in each hand, Nicole shouted into Sandys ear.

Youre growin some office lbs.

What?

Gulping down another tequila Nicole ran her manicured fingers down her friends tummy. Sure enough there was a little beginner belly. Nicole took a pinch.

Ouch! squealed Sandy, spinning on her heels and facing blondie. Keep your hands to yourself fatso.

Im not fatso.

You soooooo are.

Sandy delivered a jab to blondies midriff. After a night of pure indulgence material appeared packed to bursting. There was a clear outline of the blonde babes tubby middle and deep belly button.

Wooohooooooo! shouted Nicole, downing another glass of tequila. Thick chicks rule!

Thick chicks rule! shouted several similar sized babes across the bar.

Whatever, laughed Sandy.

More tequila!

Lead ahead fatso.

Youll catch me up!

Following across to the bar Sandy puzzled over that comment. She was drunk, her head spinning and it was hard to think straight. Self consciously she ran her hands across her belly. It was definitely there. What would it feel like if she grew to Nicole size?

At the bar Nicole ordered another round of tequila. Turning to Sandy she shouted above the music:

Were gonna get totally wasted tonight!

Sandy took another shot and downed it. After the months shed had getting wasted sounded good.

Oh yeah baby!

Woooooohoooooooooo!

Like old times.

Lets party!


11am the following morning and noises around her awoke Sandy from her slumber. She opened her eyes, blinked and tried to focus. Her head was thumping, her mouth was bone dry and her ears were still ringing from the clubs loud music. The nights activity was a confused blur but she tried to connect the dots. She could remember going out with the girls, some bars and then a mass of tequila shots. Thats where it got very fuzzy.

Hey mom! shouted a childs voice. Shes up now!

Hey sleepy head! shouted Nicole. Get your lazy ass into the kitchen, I made breakfast.

Sandy rolled off the sofa and got her bearings. She was in the living room of an open plan, cookie cutter suburban home. In front of her were a cluttered coffee table and a huge plasma TV. Pictures lined the wall of a four person family; Nicole, her husband and two kids. 

Is this your house Nikki?

It sure is.

Stepping into the kitchen Sandy was instantly hit by the smell of waffles, syrup and coffee. Nicole (looking somewhat worse for wear) wearing a sweater with the logo of her husbands football team and a pair of old jeans was loading two plates with generous portions. Either side of her two small children were looking up at Sandy with wide eyes. Three waffles floating in maple syrup and a coffee mug were passed across. Back in New York, Sandy wouldnt have touched such a calorie bomb, but in her current condition it looked like just the ticket. 

This Hunter and this Shanna, beamed Nicole. Say hi to Sandy guys?

Hi Sandy, chirped the two before running past into the living room. Sandy being awake meant they could watch TV.

Hi, mumbled Sandy.

They wanna watch TV, explained Nicole, before digging into her own plate of waffles.

The two hung over hotties ate through the breakfast. Both had thumping headaches and memories of too much tequila. Several times Nicole headed into the living room to referee a quarrel about what channel to watch. Eventually she returned with Shanna and sat her down.

You can hang with us cool girls, chirped Nicole.

How come shes cool? queried Shanna, an eye to Sandy.

Sandy was a cheerleader with mommy at college.

Awesome! Tell me all about it! shouted the girl.

Nicole looked over at Sandy and smiled. Raising an eyebrow she noticed the nervous look across her friends face. Clearly Sandy wasnt used to kids.

Just talk to her, said Nicole. Shes really sweet, aint ya?

Yes mommy.

Okayummm began Sandy.

It was an easy conversation. The girl sat wide eyed as Sandy told her all about cheer practice and all the different moves. Eventually Shanna exclaimed, Lets practice!

Ummmm

Let go! shouted Nicole.

Slightly bemused Sandy followed on as Nicole went through a basic cheer practice with her daughter. With Shanna being so tiny Nicole could swing her daughter round without too much effort. Clearly it was something they did regularly. Sandy watched the plumped up MILF work through her paces; her top had ridden up and clear bulge of bare belly popped out. It was a different pace than her efforts back at college but despite her weight she still had the moves.

Hey, help me out here! shouted Nicole, catching her breath.

You bet!

Sandy didnt have much time to react before Nicole passed her daughter across. Rusty after years out of practice Sandy copied the moves shed seen Nicole perform. It was easy; Shanna was light and easy to please. 

Mom! Can you do base for Sandy?

Biting her lip Nicole looked Sandy up and down. There was some weight on her now but Nicole had her pride.

You bet I can!

UmmmNikki is that a good idea

Dont be a wuss!

Lying down on the floor Nicole put her arms and legs into position, tugging her sweater down in an unsuccessful effort to hide her belly. 

Three, two, one

Taking a leap of faith Sandy jumped into position. Years of cheer practice made her trust Nicole, but back then theyd both been in very different shape. She watched Nicole gasp for a moment and struggle with her weight. Years ago this had been an effortless position but looking down she could see her friend struggling. Gasping for breath Nicole battled on before finding her balance. Holding Sandy in position she closed her eyes.

Youre thefattest frickincheerleaderever gasped Nicole.

Not from where Im looking! shouted Sandy in return, her eyes on the blondes exposed paunch.

Next to them Shanna shouted, Wow, youre awesome!

Yeah were awesome!

Woooohoooooooo!

The moment satisfaction didnt last long. Both former cheerleaders had forgotten about Hunter. Stood on the sofa the three year old boy jumped, landing on Sandys back, 

Nicoles eyes flew open, almost popping clean out of their sockets. She was fat and out of shape; holding Sandys weight had been a struggle, now she gave in. With a thud Sandy fell down, landing half on Nicole, half on the carpet. Hunter crashed down next to her.

Uuuuuuuuggggghhhhhh groaned Sandy,

Ooooooooooooo, moaned Nicole as first Sandy and then Hunter impacted on her soft middle, For a moment the outta shape MILF lay winded. Around her Sandy fussed, Shanna watched in amazement and Hunter ran off to his bedroom. Nicole tried to steady her breathing. The exertion followed by the winding had her beached. 

Eventually she took Sandys hand and hauled herself up.

We need to hit the gym, said Sandy.

Idontlikethe gym, huffed Nicole.

Can we do some more cheer practice? shouted Shanna.

Laterhoney.

Nicole curled up on the sofa and tried to get her breath back. Sandy sat down next to her.

The gymll do you good Nikki.

Vain and self conscious of her weight Nicole had avoided the gym for over a year. As a former cheerleader she knew the sniggers she got from the other women. But she did need to get her weight under some kind of control.

You gotta go with me, she said eventually.

Well both go together.

Coolnow Im gonna go kick Hunter ass

Boys will be boys, laughed Sandy.

Yeah I guess"


----------



## AngelStryker (Jan 15, 2010)

Great story and illustrations, but I've noticed that the number of pics per chapter seem to be going down.


----------



## samster (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comment. The number of pics is actually the same, I've just started writing more! Originally the story was very much about the illustrations but I started to get interested in the characters so the chapters started to expand.


----------



## WaldoN (Jan 16, 2010)

I think the story is great. The illustrations too. Maybe you should redo the Observers "Honeymoon Rolls" with pictures. I like your style...


----------



## Richard1955 (Jan 17, 2010)

I just love your stories, Samster! Can I make a suggestion? Two of the wonderful things abour your stories (and set them apart from most others) are the conflicts between: 

i) the slender toned lesbian and the plump girl (often friend from the past) whom the lesbian wants to fatten (e.g., Kath in the Corporate Chubbies story), and/or 

2) in all your stories, between the slender/arrogant higher level employee (or boss's wife) and the lower level plump girl whom the superior looks down upon (and yet may want to fatten to make her feel still more superior - or because she is unknowingly sexually drawn to the fat girl). 

However, sometimes you grow the arrogant girl in (2) to fat proportions - and thus remove the conflict which has so many possibilities! Please keep Chisti really slim - and keep her arrogant. I adore the lesbian components - even if (like Kath) sometimes I feel there should be FAR more developments later on (the subplot ends way too soon for me). In this story, I'd love to see one of these plump girls discovering/exploring her submissive nature to Chisti! Thanks! 

Richard


----------



## bbwsrule (Jan 22, 2010)

Excellent story! And of course the artwork is fantastic. Thanks!!


----------



## samster (Jan 23, 2010)

*Part 9*

ILLUSTRATION - http://fav.me/d2i5wq7

Minetram proved to be every bit the success Greg Shark hoped for. After a wave of TV, radio and billboard ads the claims came pouring in. Support Services, team 4 handled the workload admirably. For the two month project Nicole and Sandy had worked extra hours, many times working fourteen hour days. The pressure had been eased by the constant support of Christi Thornton; always making sure they had a steady supply of Starbucks, sweet treats and pizza in the evening. 

That was very much Christis management style; the carrot and stick. She made sure her staff knew exactly what the consequences were if they didnt meet targets, but she made sure they were well paid and looked after as long as they did. Currently she was employing the stick element of her style on Nicole and Sandy.

Greg Shark has made it clear he expects team four to raise output by 7.5% or else the margin on the whole Minetram project will suffer. Needless to say that will have consequences for you.

Christi paused and flashed her picture perfect smile. To Nicole she looked more like a hyena sizing up her prey than the overly botoxed blonde office queen bee she was. Brushing a strand of platinum blonde hair over her shoulder Nicole puzzled on a response; shed been in meetings like this with Christi before and knew the woman didnt pull her punches. 

Will I get more temp staff?

Not in the time frame we have.

Next her Sandy jumped in, But were already totally maxed out.

Ummmnot quite, jumped in Nicole before Sandy could continue. Sandy had yet to learn that at Carter, Brown & Shark you never questioned a partners demand.

Resting back in her chair Christi watched the blonde work things out. Nicole Reeves was of average intelligence but she was well trained in the Carter, Brown & Shark way. Good training could make an average person very smart at one thing. At everything else in her life Nicole was a bubby, sweet and friendly bimbo; but at managing a legal administration team she was as good as it gets. 

I can drill down further, said Nicole eventually, An do a 360 degree performance review. 

There are always efficiencies to be found, added Christi.

Ill liaise with HR about some of my teams performance an they can advise on an action plan.

That sounds good, said Christi. They might suggest right sizing?

Slightly confused Sandy watched her two bosses squirm. Theyd descended into corporate speak which, from Sandys experience, meant they were both uncomfortable with what was being suggested. 

Whats rightsizing? questioned Sandy.

Ummm

Its a re-profiling exercise, explained Christi.

Sandy nodded. Nicole and Christi were basically nice people who hated that she was going to fire two people that afternoon. They were going to hide behind corporate speak and HR before facing reality.

UmmmmIll take my lead from HR, said Nicole

Let me know what they advise.

You betcha, replied Nicole. Ummmm, are we in trouble here?

Theres a lot of pressure from partners on Minetram, replied Christi. An Im taking a lot of heat.

Nicoles face flushed red as she stood opposite her boss. She knew what Christi Thornton meant by that; this was a project that needed to hit its targets. Meanwhile, Christi noted that the two office hotties looked noticeably fatter. Nicoles features were softer and Christi knew her already considerable posterior was even wider. Sandys gain was even more noticeable. Her hips and thighs had swelled out and the skin tight zip up top looked ready to burst open. Maybe a little more pressure would put another few pounds on them both?

Greg Shark is watching this closely.

I get the message.

Now it was time for a carrot.

Of course that works both ways, youll be the golden girl if you pull it off.

My bonus?

That goes up by 7.5% too.

Nicole nodded.

Do I get that too? jumped in Sandy.

Yes.

Ill get to it and forward a revised plan across this afternoon.

Let me know what HR advises.

Gotcha.

Nikki, said Christi as they turned to leave. You know Im looking out for ya?

Yeah, I do. Are we gonna be okay?

I think so; Greg Sharks making millions so hes just pushin for more.

Wish I was a partner, laughed Nicole.

Me too.

Im glad youre both not, said Sandy. Partners seem like jerks.

Shush! One might hear ya!

Grabbing her friends arm Nicole rolled her eyes and pulled Sandy out of the office. Shed yet to learn just how much power the partners really had. In the Support Services department she and Christi were big fish, but in a partners meeting they were vapor. Christi watched the two wiggle out of her office. Clearly there was going to be a change of attitude in team four. Her eyes rested on Sandys bulging posterior  she was spreading out big time.

8pm that evening and Nicole pulled the families fully loaded Ford Expedition to a stop at the red light and reached for the M&Ms she had placed in the center console. Only half the pack remained. The monolithic SUV was used for ferrying her two kids around suburbia. At that moment they were sat in the back, Hunter asleep after a busy day whilst Shanna watched everything with wide eyed fascination. She was that kind of kid. 

Across in the passenger seat Sandy was munching on her own pack of M&Ms. With the combined stresses of work and divorce shed taken to hanging out with Nicole after work. Her kids were funny and all the time she was running round with them she wasnt thinking about divorce lawyers and settlements.

Thats Christi Thornton in front, said Nicole, pointing at a silver Lincoln Navigator.

She drives a BMW to work.

Yeah, shes got two kids outta work.

You soccer moms like your SUVs.

Yeah we do, Im thinkin of sellin the Mustang and just runnin round in this.

Noooo, the Mustangs hot.

Thats what I reckon too.

The red light turned to green and Nicole pulled forward slowly, giving Christi plenty of time to drive away. After the day shed had Nicole wanted a break from her boss. Sandy noticed the change in pace and popped a question shed been puzzling over.

Is Christi really looking out for us?

You betcha.

She always seems kinda fake.

Christis cool.

So how come you bothummmmdid what you did in the afternoon?

Cos the partners told us too, an their all assholes, sighed Nicole, before grabbing another handful of M&Ms fixing Sandy with her big brown eyes. You dont think Im a bitch, do ya?

Sandy didnt answer instantly. That afternoon Nicole Reeves had fired two members of staff and pushed her team hard. General consensus around Team 4 was that their manager was most definitely a grade A bitch. For a time Sandy had agreed with them. Then she thought a little more. 

Youre my best friend, said Sandy softly, before reaching across the console and planting a kiss on blondies chubby cheek, An I totally love you.

Aw thanks.

I love you too mommy! shouted Shanna from the back.

Cut it out guys, youre gonna make me cry.

Sitting back down in her seat Sandy heard a ripping noise and then a loosening around her ass. Suddenly her bare butt cheeks could feel the cold leather seats. 

Hah! giggled Shanna, Sandy just ripped her pants!

Ummmm

Youre catchin me up girl! laughed Nicole.

Sandy didnt reply, she just sat silently and eyed the almost empty packet of M&Ms. Hanging out with Nicole and she was starting to eat like Nicole. Net effect was she was starting to grown a figure like Nicole.

When we get back can I borrow a pair of pants?

Sure. 


*Part 10*

ILLUSTRATION - http://fav.me/d2i5wuo

When the Minetram project was complete, Nicole and Sandy found a very generous bonus in their pay check. Team 4 had hit every target and Nicole was indeed the golden girl. Shed received a complimentary email from Greg Shark and Christi had put her forward for promotion. Sandy too found herself permanently promoted to Assistant Manager, and first in line for Nicoles job when she moved up. 

Theyd both packed on the pounds through the months. Hours sat at their desks with a never ending workload and Christi Thornton making sure they stayed well fed had an effect. Both had an urgent need for a wardrobe upgrade.

Saturday lunch and the pair sat together at Angelos Pizzeria. Nicole was surrounded by an array of shopping bags after flexing her newly eased credit cards. Opposite Sandy sat sipping a glass of white wine and munching through pizza.

How come you didnt buy anything? queried Nicole, as she took another slice.

Ummm

After that bonus you cant be broke, can ya?

Yeah I can.

Nicole puzzled over that as she chewed her pizza. She was a material girl and noticed the things people had, or didnt have. Sandy showed no sign of spending any money. Her friend lived in a modest apartment, she drove a six year old Pontiac Grand Prix and whilst she put on weight her clothes were getting precariously tight. Whats more Nicole knew exactly what Sandy made and, as a single woman, she made enough to afford nice things. 

You gamble or somethin? said Nicole eventually.

No, its my divorce. 

Lawyers fees an stuff?

Yeah, hes being a total jerk about everything and Im totally stressed and broke. Im getting fat too. Its like I cant stop puttin it on all of a sudden.

I can tell ya all about that, sighed Nicole.

When did you start to gain?

Setting about another pizza slice Sandy watched Nicole blush. As their friendship had grown Sandy had discovered just how vain and self conscious Nicole really was. She could joke about her fat ass or whatever, but deep down Sandy knew how sensitive her friend was about her weight. All her life Nicole had been athletic, beautiful and envied. All the make-up, cosmetic surgery, jewellery and designer clothes couldnt hide that now she was fat. Sandy could understand how that was a blow to her ego.

Ummmm Nicole brushed a strand of platinum blonde hair over her shoulder before grudgingly answering, I put all my weight on cos of my kids.

Your kids are awesome! protested Sandy.

I love em loads, returned the chubby MILF. But I kinda got into the whole eatin for two deal an never gave it up. So look at me now.

You look gorgeous.

Thank you so much, chirped Nicole, taking another bite of pizza. I tried to lose weight after I had Hunter but

You really look great.

Nicole smiled, she loved compliments almost as much as she loved pizza. An hour passed as the two finished the pizza, moved on to dessert and chatted about whatever popped into their heads. Slowly Sandy felt more settled. A lazy lunch with Nicole was just the ticket after work and divorce stress. After settling the bill Nicole said, Ive got an idea about your size problem.

No way am I going to the gym today.

Nooooooooo silly! My old clothes, I kinda outgrew loads of em. I kept em as like a motivator to lose weightbutummmsooooooooooo you can try on what you like.

Seriously?

You bet! Itll be fun.

Late afternoon and Sandy had forgotten all her troubles. Shed spent her time laughing and giggling as she tried on Nicoles old clothes. Stood together, gazing into the mirror they were starting to look like carbon copies. Whilst Nicoles style wasnt exactly Fifth Avenue material, Sandy discovered the plunging necklines, tight tops and jeans showed off her growing curves much better than New York fashion did. 

You look soooooo hot, giggled Nicole.

I look like you.

Im hot, pouted Nicole.

Lets go to the Home Depot.

Home Depot?

Lots of guys to check us out.

Im not goin to frickin Home Depot.

Oh yes you are!

Nicole glanced down at her wristwatch. She had two hours before she was due to pick her kids up from her moms.

Cant we do the mall?

Home Depots better, its loaded with guys.

After a brief stop off at the Starbucks drive thru, the pair pulled to a stop in the Home Depot parking lot. It was a busy afternoon with the lot full of guys loading pick-ups with wood, tools and flat packed furniture as they began their home DIY projects. Nicoles white Mustang always caught glances, but when the two babes inside stepped out those glances rapidly turned into outright stares.

Across the lot a bulky guy carrying wooden poles turned to gawk at two of the juiciest pieces of ass hed ever seen wiggle past him. His turn was accompanied by a thud.

Ouch! shouted the teenager next to him, You hit me!

Say what?

You hit me.

Sorry son, got distracted.

Nicole and Sandy exchanged smug smiles. No doubt they were getting attention. Strolling the aisles aimlessly the attention continued. Guys gawked and stared as they passed. More than one walked into another and sales clerks rushed forward to help them. 

After twenty minutes of causing complete chaos round Home Depot they headed for the exit. A fat cop waddling in dropped his donut and gawked whilst a tall, good looking guy followed on. He liked what he saw. A former college football player Jeff remained friends with Kurt Reeves, and knew the explosively curved blonde was Kurts hot wife. The raven haired babe was new to him but he wanted to find out more. Recently separated from his long time girlfriend he was very much in the market.

Afternoon Nicole.

Ummmhey Jeff!

Didnt expect to see you here, said Jeff, stepped forward and trying not to focus on the two womens plunging necklines.

Yeah, Imerrrbuyin Kurt a gift.

What you gettin him?

Ummma drill.

Okay, nodded Jeff. What kind of drill?

A big one.

Im sure hell be grateful, said Jeff before turning to Sandy. Have we met before?

Im not sure.

You look kinda familiaror maybe thats wishful thinking.

Sandy went to college with me, explained Nicole. Shes single. Like you.

Subtle, chuckled Jeff.

Sandy smiled and tried to suck her gut in. This guy was hot and it had been a long time

I better go get that drill, chirped Nicole, And leave you guys together.

Bye Nikki.

Nicole returned twenty minutes later carrying a large DeWalt power drill. She had no idea what it did, but it was expensive and she figured her husband would like it. From the way Sandy and Jeff were looking at each other they were getting on. 

so Ill pick you up at seven, said Jeff.

Sounds good.

Until then.

Walking back to the Mustang, Nicole said, Soooooooooooo?

Hes taking me out tonight.

Woooohoooooooo!


----------



## samster (Feb 28, 2010)

*Part 11*

ILLUSTRATION: http://fav.me/d2kq4kw

Several months on and Sandy was getting very comfortable with her life. Shed finally completed her divorce and pocketed a cool $100,000  not the millions shed once dreamed of but enough to remove any financial problems. The money itself wasnt yet in her bank account but she was confident it was on its way. At work shed received a permanent promotion to manager and was earning good money. 

Her desk was directly opposite fellow Support Services management Nicole, Tina and Jenna. Nine hours a day they sat on their increasingly fat asses managing the processing of legal claims. The work was monotonous and boring yet required continuous concentration; if a file was processed incorrectly the firm could get itself sued. Therefore there was a constant battle to stay awake. The battle was won with a steady stream of sweet snacks, Starbucks and energy drinks. 

The support services department worked to tight targets and it was Sandys job to make sure her section hit their targets. Otherwise she got hell from the partners. Rapidly she learned that the managers cliquey separation was because they were constantly pushed to hit targets. If they became friends with the rank and file it was harder to squeeze that final 1% out of them.

Starbucks? queried Tina.

The other three nodded. They made two Starbucks visits a day. Tina headed off whilst the other three stayed at their monitors. Irritably Sandy ran her fingers round the waistband of her skirt; shed put on more weight.

This jobs making me fat, sighed Sandy.

Nicole and Jenna looked up from their screens. Both had watched Sandy gain weight  rapidly she was starting to sport their corporate chubby look. Secretly they were happy to see the change.

No youre not, rushed Jenna.

Yeah, no way! Youre smokin hot, chipped in Nicole.

Ummmm

Were all total babes, added Nicole, for her own benefit.

Yeah.

I just feel fat, sighed Sandy. I went on a date with this guy, Jeff, an he said I was too fat for him.

That got a concerned look from both Nicole and Jenna. They were both regulation, grade A hotties whod grown onto the thick side of attractive. Both knew how stinging that transformation could be at times. But there was a solution.

Get a boob job, said Nicole.

Works for us, added Jenna.

Im still waiting for the divorce money to come through

I financed mine, explained Jenna.

Me too, added Nicole, an eye to her monster breasts.

You financed you boob jobs?

Yeah, I mean theyre hardly gonna re-possess them are they?

Eeeewwww.

I mean how could that work?

Maybe they take something else, like your TV?

Or maybe a kidney?

Can you live without a kidney?

I think you have two

Sandy rolled her eyes as Nicole and Jenna continued their latest chatter and got back to work. With amusement she noted that the admin clerks sat around them thought the managers were sat having some high level, nasty conference about how to work them harder. Instead two air heads across from her were having their usual level of mindless conversation. 

That evening Sandy looked up plastic surgeons on the internet. She was tired of going to bed alone.

After taking a vacation, in which her breast size grew noticeably larger, Sandy returned to work. Rapidly she discovered that guys attention level increased significantly and focused around her newly inflated chest. Most seemed able to forgive a softening waistline and a bodonkadonk butt in exchange for a pair of oversized, store bought breasts. Sandy had a feeling she wouldnt be spending many more nights alone.

Walking back with her round of Starbucks she stepped in the elevator and pressed the button for floor twenty. The doors were about to close when a tall, dark handsome guy in an expensive suit strode in. Satisfied Sandy watched him do the standard double take on her breasts. Then he pressed the button for floor twenty one. Another, Carter, Brown & Shark floor; higher up so he was on the legal side.

Quite a Starbucks haul youve gotten there, he said, his eyes darting between the four venti coffee cups and her breasts. His accent wasnt local, it was from somewhere way North.

Its a team treat, said Sandy defensively. 

What teams that?

Support services.

Im Chuck Wallace.

Sandy Vonda.

Chuck paused to think. Sandy was hot  just his type. Those breasts were eye popping. But he was a senior associate and he had to treat carefully. Guys like him got sued for hitting on girls like Sandy at work. So he went for the middle ground.

Im kinda new to town, said Chuck. Hang out in Bricktown most evenings. Mostly at a bar called Jacksons.

Oh

The elevator stopped at floor twenty. Sandy paused. She wanted to talk a little more. Chuck sensed her interest.

Ill be there, eight oclock tonight.

Sandy nodded and stepped out of the elevator.

So will I.

Then Ill buy you both a beer and a steak.

Confused Sandy watched the doors close. Eventually she looked down at her new breasts and got it.

Oh yeahboth.

She returned to her colleagues with the round of Starbucks. All three looked like plumped up hotties going to seed. Smiling ruefully Sandy figured she was now part of their club. Her smile broadened as she thought about it. Nicole, Tina and Jenna were basically ordinary people who looked out for each other; which was a lot more than her ex-husband ever had.

Hey guys, got your Starbucks.

Awesome.

Sipping on her Starbucks, Nicole said, Ive got a meeting with some associate this afternoon.

What about?

Something we screwed up with his court papers. Hes gonna kick my fat ass, I guess.

Is that the file Janet Smith screwed up?

Yep.

You gonna give her name Nikki? queried Sandy.

Nicole took another sip of latte.

Janet hardly ever screws up, so no.

Whos the associate?

UmmmChuck Wallace.

Tell me if hes a jerk. 

Why?

Cos Ive got a date with him tonight.

Is he hot?

Yeah baby.

The three blondes exchanged glances, then looked at Sandys enhanced chest. Then Nicole said, See, they do work.


----------



## Anubis (Mar 4, 2010)

Samster, you continue to write pieces that are a pleasure to read. Your characters have depth, your dialogues and interior monologues are entertaining, and above all you have excellent description. More than anything else, your work is just a really good read. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fangs (Mar 6, 2010)

Amazing story. Please keep writing! Love the visuals


----------



## samster (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the comments - much appreciated! There are another two chapters to go on this story but my plan is to keep the characters going in another story. Its a fun one to write and illustrate


----------



## gainingdane (Mar 10, 2010)

Another great story from you, I cant belive that there arent more comments to this story couse it is awesome.


----------



## hamster80 (Mar 16, 2010)

Superb story and even better illustrations! Thank you


----------

